# Ajouter un type de coloration syntaxique à XCode



## p4bl0 (1 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour, je voudrai pouvoir utiliser XCode pour des projets assez gros en PHP, mais il ne sait pas colorer correctement ce language (XHTML, CSS, PHP, SQL, JAVASCRIPT).
Existe-il des plug-in pour XCode qui permettent cela ????


----------



## p4bl0 (2 Septembre 2005)

Personne ne sait ???


Si je demande c'est pour savoir si quelqun en a developper un ou sait ou je peut en trouver un (de plugin XCode) parce que je suis sur que c'est possible, mais compliquer à faire. 

Afficher le contenu du paquet sur xcode: Content s> PlugIns > TextMacros.xctxtmacro > Contents > Ressources. on voit les definition de la syntaxe HTML, ObjectiveC, C, CPlusPlus et java.




Voila.


----------



## clampin (6 Septembre 2005)

je ne pense pas qu'xcode puisse servir pour faire du php... mais bon j'ai peut être oublié un truc


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (7 Septembre 2005)

Pour le plug-in Php, c'est par ici. Ou ici.

Enfin sinon XCode 2.0 supporte la coloration syntaxique du PHP sans plug-in ...

@+

Guillaume


----------



## p4bl0 (12 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ]Slug a dit:
			
		

> Pour le plug-in Php, c'est par ici. Ou ici.
> 
> Enfin sinon XCode 2.0 supporte la coloration syntaxique du PHP sans plug-in ...
> 
> ...


 Ben nan justement, j'ai XCode 2.1 et la coloration syntaxique ne color que le chaine et certaine fonction : pas les variables, ni toutes les fonctions (sauf les if else etc...)


en tout cas merci beaucoup pour les liens


----------



## zenzen (1 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour, je me greffe sur ce sujet....
Je suis interessé par la meme fonction, mais avec les fonctions basiques du C....
XCode ne colore pas toutes les fonctions de bases, et je voudrais savoir ou je peux fouiler pour ajouter certaines fonctions dans la coloration syntaxique.
J'espère que c'est réalisable, j'ai fouillé tout mon disque dur, et j'ai rien trouvé....

EDIT : Tiger.2 avec Xcode 2.1


----------

